# Malting way too much



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like he is a very furry guy . Buddy has a thick head of hair, too. I just brush him outside daily with a rake/ undercoat brush and a comb. I never get any hair off with a slicker brush. I also bath him every 1-2 weeks.

I hear the furminator shampoo and conditioner really work great but you must completely blow dry the dog. Coat feels dry so blow dry for 20-30 minutes longer type of thing. I just don't have the patience to do it for that long. After 1 hour of blow drying he is still wet in areas.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay as you pointed out, I'm going to try this rake/ undercoat comb you speak of... Maybe the slicker brush isn't doing anything great.... Maybe.....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

He's at an age where he is going to be losing his baby coat and growing in his adult one. Completely normal at 10 months old. I use a pin brush and comb on my boy, have never needed more than that even during a heavy shed. I do remember that age though... it seems like it will never end! But I promise it will!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you my friends


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

My two dogs shed constantly - even after a good brushing. Welcome to the Golden fuzzy world!! Sweep once an hour..... LOL!!


----------

